# [Solved] Evo 3D unactivated after flashing CM7



## zachtib

Just got my 3D and ran revolutionary and installed toast's CM7 rom and it's now claiming to be unactivated. I'm pretty sure it activated before I flashed, so what should my next step be?

EDIT: Flashing the newest radio seems to have fixed the issue.


----------



## SolsticeZero

I would revert to stock and run the hands free activation again, just to be sure, then reinstall CM7. It sounds like your activation didn't go through the first time.


----------



## zachtib

Jeff Miller said:


> I would revert to stock and run the hands free activation again, just to be sure, then reinstall CM7. It sounds like your activation didn't go through the first time.


No, it went through.

However, updating to the latest radio fixed the issue


----------

